# La Aroma de Cuba-Mi Amor



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

View attachment 52628


View attachment 52629


View attachment 52630


View attachment 52631


View attachment 52632


My best score this week.......2 boxes of La Aroma de Cuba-Mi Amor - Belicoso.

I really liked this cigar after getting a fiver of each -churchill, belicoso & toro.
All 3 were boxed pressed and all very good. IMHO.
I ordered a box of toros too.......For me so far, I like the Beli first, toro second, and churchill third. I believe there is a box pressed robusto available too and a round (non boxed pressed) big ring gauge.

Mark


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

They look so good!!


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

I had my first Mi Amor the other day. Man was it gooood. Gotta pick up some more this week.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Good score. These are my favorite. Enjoy.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Those look so good!! Enjoy.


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

never had one, they look great though. enjoy.


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice score, i heard they were the hit at the trade show.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Mmmm- Looking good Mark!

and some fine looking Cigars too! :drum: 

They sure do look Pepinesque to me as opposed to the original blend... :nod:


:rockon:


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

fiddlegrin said:


> Mmmm- Looking good Mark!
> 
> and some fine looking Cigars too! :drum:
> 
> ...


They are really good! I have been burning through the first box of Belis at an incredible pace!

If you get the chance to try them - go for it-you won't be disappointed.

Mark :smoke2:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Cool!

Thanks fur the heads-up! 


.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

It's a nice smoke. Enjoy


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

seegarfan said:


> View attachment 52628
> 
> 
> View attachment 52629
> ...


very nice cigar!


----------

